# Pink-eyed Purple Hull Peas



## Constance (Jul 25, 2006)

I love to explore grocery stores, and when I saw these canned, I remembered how good they tasted when I ate them at a friends house years ago. They are a field pea, and the traditional way to eat them is cooked with onion and bacon or ham. 
But I wondered if any of you have some other interesting ways of using them.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 25, 2006)

They make a great 'Southern cavier', Constance - I don't have a recipe, I just combine 'whatever' - onion, bell pepper, corn, parsley, a little oil/vinegar, and whatever herbs I have on hand.  Great with corn chips!

I've also used them,and beans like them to make a sausage pot, with smoked sausage.  Again, no recipe per se - just saute onion/garlic, add fresh beans, chicken stock and sausage, and cook til beans are done.  If you're using canned beans, of course, adjust the cooking time down.


----------



## Constance (Jul 25, 2006)

Those dishes sound good, Marm. Since I have 4 cans, I'll probably try both.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry I didn't have any 'pat' recipes, Constance - just ideas I had seen elsewhere, and put together on my own at home - so be creative!!  (Want me to overnight you some fresh ones?  )


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 26, 2006)

I generally treat them like blackeyed peas ... although I must admit they have a slightly different taste. Here are some recipes from the PurpleHull Pea Festival website ... 

Something else they are good in is "Cowboy Caviar" ... here is a Google list - if you look at them you will see there are several "interpretations" - but the first two (here and here) are most like what I get around here - just replace the blackeyes/black beans with purplehulls. I remember something Grandma used to make ... but I think it was just peas and red onion slices marinated in vinegar. I just remember they were purplehulls and Sis and I would sit out on the porch and help Grandma shell them. 

I'll have to put these on my list of things I want my son and dil to put in their garden next summer.


----------



## licia (Jul 26, 2006)

Some of my mother's friends always bring her purple hull peas fresh from their garden, but I don't know if they have pink eyes.  I'd never heard of them canned except home canned. Mom always freezes hers. She serves the fresh ones with fried chicken, cream style corn, fried okra, sliced tomatoes and cucumbers, corn bread and iced tea.  It is so good you can't stop eating it.


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> She serves the fresh ones with fried chicken, cream style corn, fried okra, sliced tomatoes and cucumbers, corn bread and iced tea.  It is so good you can't stop eating it.



Oh my, that sounds like heaven, Licia. 

Marm, that sounds great!

Michael, thanks for the great information! Ya gotta love a town that has a Purple Hull Pea Fest!


----------

